# Hankook 175/70/14 WW FREE SHIPPING !! $59/each



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has posted this yet, I know they've been doing this for 2-3 months already. Dirt cheap and free shipping to your local Wal*MART . . . . $59 EACH/ or $236 a set mileage plus II

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hankook-M...75-70R14/17792673?adid=1500000000000012981640


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

They dont look lile white walls to me


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Read the specs they are WSW. I have also seen them in person.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Bigsmooth said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted this yet, I know they've been doing this for 2-3 months already. Dirt cheap and free shipping to your local Wal*MART . . . . $59 EACH/ or $236 a set mileage plus II
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hankook-M...75-70R14/17792673?adid=1500000000000012981640


Thanks brah. :420:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Small local shops here doing $300 out the door mounted and balance...seems to be about the same price after install


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Cool, alot of us don't have those deals in the sticks. My local spot wants $79 each and people still are getting hit on eBay for more than $300 shipped. I still see people quoting $260 plus shipping on LIL so figured I'd pass on some info.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Bigsmooth said:


> Cool, alot of us don't have those deals in the sticks. My local spot wants $79 each and people still are getting hit on eBay for more than $300 shipped. I still see people quoting $260 plus shipping on LIL so figured I'd pass on some info.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice find! Wish Walmart sold 13 WW tigerpaws.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Nice find! Wish Walmart sold 13 WW tigerpaws.


THEY DO BUT STOP TELLING EVERYONE......LOL


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

good price . I was quoted 85 from a local shop. they're on here too


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

heres a link for 55 each, i posted this a while back

http://discounttires.com/product_de...lZjdkZjMyMWRlMWIwZjJlNTNlMTZjMWE=&prodID=9596


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

A lot of the online shops claim to have tires but when u order or call they don't. If u find the hankooks and they are the h725 mileage II then they are the whitewalls, I've never seen non whitewalls tho the picture put out from hankook for them did not have a whitewall so don't be fooled


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> A lot of the online shops claim to have tires but when u order or call they don't. If u find the hankooks and they are the h725 mileage II then they are the whitewalls, I've never seen non whitewalls tho the picture put out from hankook for them did not have a whitewall so don't be fooled


x2 thats why you call first before you order, real easy thing to do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just like the primewell and cornell 1000s, black wall tires.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

hmm interesting


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i ordered a few sets from discounttires.com so i know they got em and they're legit, walmart if your not happy just return them. plain and simple better than sending your hard earned money to someone on layitlow who jacked the price up 50 bucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> i ordered a few sets from discounttires.com so i know they got em and they're legit, walmart if your not happy just return them. plain and simple better than sending your hard earned money to someone on layitlow who jacked the price up 50 bucks


man, hold up,


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## El Unico (Oct 14, 2009)

Weres the cheapest place to find some for 13 inch spokes?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

El Unico said:


> Weres the cheapest place to find some for 13 inch spokes?


Wrong topic. Search craigslist under rusty spokes if u want cheap


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Wrong topic. Search craigslist under rusty spokes if u want cheap


lol..


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

El Unico said:


> Weres the cheapest place to find some for 13 inch spokes?


WAL-MART JUST GO UP TO THE SERVICE DESK


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

LOLZ! :roflmao:


CoupeDTS said:


> Wrong topic. Search craigslist under rusty spokes if u want cheap


----------



## "Bluesuasive68" (Jan 26, 2012)

I seen a posting on envious customs page $45.oo for 155/80/R13 ww but I herd he don't ship.


----------



## "Bluesuasive68" (Jan 26, 2012)

The thread is 13 and 14 tires


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> I seen a posting on envious customs page $45.oo for 155/80/R13 ww but I herd he don't ship.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> I seen a posting on envious customs page $45.oo for 155/80/R13 ww but I herd he don't ship.


 He only offers tires in wheel/tire packages, I already asked.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Bigsmooth said:


> Cool, alot of us don't have those deals in the sticks. My local spot wants $79 each and people still are getting hit on eBay for more than $300 shipped. I still see people quoting $260 plus shipping on LIL so figured I'd pass on some info.


True. A lowrider build is a 'lil more challenging in tha sticks, cold sticks that is.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

aint that some bull. in one month they went up 9 dollars AND theyre out of stock


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

damn good price. But has anyone mounted these on a 14' yet if so post a pic.


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

Went on walmart link...out of stock. Other link didnt see anything that said white wall. I need a set bad


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the hankooks only look like black walls because one side is black wall and the other side has the whitewall on it, i have them on my wagon and my cadi and i think they are great tires, but its bullshit paying more than 60 dollars for a 14" tire...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> heres a link for 55 each, i posted this a while back
> 
> http://discounttires.com/product_de...lZjdkZjMyMWRlMWIwZjJlNTNlMTZjMWE=&prodID=9596


not a bad deal until I found out its $53 for shipping, for a few dollars more I could get them locally


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Just got quoted $253.00 after rebate (4) 175/70/14 Hankook shipped from Discount Tire.......Man either some Layitlow members are just trying to bust heads on prices just because or they think some lowriders are uneducated.:twak: Keep this topic hot if the tires sell they will make more.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:finger:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:yessad:


----------

